# Did L6.15 Improve your Audio experience?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Figured that we have had some time to evaluated L6.15. I would like to get quick feel on what are user feel about L6.15 in regards to audio drop out issues reported in L6.14. I know we have another thread for details so keep posts here brief and if you can supply this info it would be great. If you have not received L6.15, please provide feedback on the bottom two options

I have broken the poll into three. The first 5 options are related to your general experience. The next 3 are to see if there is a trend towards the issues only effecting locals or does it appear to be widespread. The last 2 are for people that have not received L6.15.

One thing to keep in mind when answering the poll. We are looking for reoccurring experiences. If you get the random occasional audio issue, I would consider it a random occurrence and not part of the audio issues we are talking about here and in the other thread. If it is more repeatable in nature, then I would classify it as the group of audio issues people have been experiencing and reporting in the audio threads that are stuck to the top of the forum.

Please include the following info if you want to provide feedback If you have

DMA:

For each DVR, Answer the following questions
DVR Model:
Type of Connection: (Specify Optical, RCA and what TV or receiver model you are connected to) 
Did You have audio issues before? 
Did L615 improve your audio Issues?
If it did not improve, please provide a quick note as to what channels are showing audio issues.

*Note: This thread is for providing feedback. Please use the Sticky audio thread for discussion. Any discussion that occurs here will either be moved if possible or deleted if it would not make sense being moved to the general Audio thread.*


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Answers to questions:

DMA: St. Louis
DVR Model: 622 and 722
Type of Connection: Both connected to audio systems via Optical and to the TVs via HDMI. 
Did You have audio issues before? YES
Did L615 improve your audio Issues? It removed dropouts on 622 but introduced video issues (frame drops) on 622. It also moved the audio dropouts on 722 from ABC & Fox locals to NBC & CBS locals.
What channels are showing audio issues: NBC & CBS locals only on the 722.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

You should have a choice for those that never got L6.15?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

DMA: Sacramento-Stockton-Modesto
DVR Model: ViP722
Type of Connection: Optical connected to Pioneer VSX-D608, HDMI connected to Sony KDS-55A2000
Did You have audio issues before? Yes, ABC dropouts have vanished... so far.
Did L615 improve your audio Issues? Yes


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

lujan said:


> You should have a choice for those that never got L6.15?


Originally I thought this would gum up things, but on second thought I decided it might provide some value. I have added two options to hopefully handle those cases.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

_DMA:_ San Francisco Bay Area
_DVR Model:_ 722
_Type of Connection:_ Optical to Yamaha RXV2700 AV Receiver
_Did You have audio issues before?_ Yes
_Did L615 improve your audio Issues?_ Yes and no
_If it did not improve, please provide a quick note as to what channels are showing audio issues._ So far, Fox seems ok but I haven't watched much on Fox. Dropouts now occur on ABC, CBS, and NBC but are infrequent and less disruptive because they don't turn the dolby off/on. However, I'm now experiencing cable channel dropouts similar to the locals - infrequent and don't turn the dolby off/on. This is similar to how the dropouts have always manifested on my 612.


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

DMA: St. Louis

For each DVR, Answer the following questions
DVR Model: 722
Type of Connection: RCA
Did You have audio issues before? Yes
Did L615 improve your audio Issues? No, they are worse
If it did not improve, please provide a quick note as to what channels are showing audio issues.
CBS and NBC


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

DMA: St. Louis
DVR Model: 622
Type of Connection: Connected to Bose via Optical and to the TV via component. 
Did You have audio issues before? Yes
Did L615 improve your audio Issues? It fixed the dropouts on Fox and ABC, but I was out of town and haven't had a chance to look at NBC and CBS. I've also had the picture go to black and an error box appear a few times on the Sat delivered Fox. I just went to OTA, so I don't know how long the signal was out. Might not be related to 6.15, but I think rexa mentioned something similar was happening.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

DMA: San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose
DVR Model: 622
Type of Connection: HDMI to Sony XBR4
Did You have audio issues before? None that I noticed
Did L615 improve your audio Issues? No, made things worse
If it did not improve, please provide a quick note as to what channels are showing audio issues. I've noticed intermittent audio drop outs on both OTA and satellite channels that I didn't hear before. They occur randomly every few minutes or so. We recorded several of the New Years Eve/Day concerts from HDNet and heard drop outs throughout the shows. It's really annoying during music performances!

Larry
SF


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

DMA: St. Louis
DVR: 722
Connection: Component to TV, Optical to A/V receiver
Audio issues before: Yes, on all HD locals
Did 615 help? Yes and no. 
On ABC, it fixed dropouts but some sync issues have emerged.
On NBC and CBS, audio drops are worse than ever (the type of drops that appear to turn Dolby off on the receiver).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Dang my timing sucks. With the release of L6.16, I am going to close this thread up and open a new poll in a few days after people have had some time to make an evaluation. Please be on the look out for it.

For the people that already reported.... Please do so again if you receive L6.16.


----------

